# What un-needed...I mean essential fishing gear did you get for X-Mas this year??



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My family was nice to be this year, as I am set up nicely for the cats.

Got 3 25 packs of the Gama 8/0 Circle hooks
Lee 10lb Lead Melting pot
3,4,5 oz Flat Bank Do It Sinker Mold
6,8 oz Flat Bank Do It Sinker Mold
Lee ignot Maker
Lee Ladel
Berkley McMahon barrel swivels rated to #150 (since I catch those big 100 pound blues oh so often....haha)

And then to top it off my best friend suprised me with a new St. Croix Classic Cat rod....where he found it I have no idea but I am so pumped right now it is rediculous!!!

What did everyone else get?


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

A lump of coal. Just the usual BPS gift cards. Guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I got a new reel and a few rattle traps and cranks!!


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

A Humminbird flasher for the soon to be safe ice(hoping and praying),and some some new gloves.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

2 Shakespeare Ugly Stiks
Zebco Hawg Hunter
Plano Tackle Box
BPS Hat
BPS Gift Card
Camo Arm Chair

I'm set for the new season


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Oldsman67 said:


> A Humminbird flasher for the soon to be safe ice(hoping and praying),and some some new gloves.


Hey sorry to hijack the thread, but what is a flasher? I saw them in my Bass Pro catalog that I was thumbing through to find how I'm going to spend my gift card.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I looked out in the driveway and there was a Starcract 196 Fishmaster with a 175 HP E-Tec and riding on a four wheel trailer. Asked my wife why, as I love my current 180 Superfisherman? About that time Penny started to bark and woke me up.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I looked out in the driveway and there was a Starcract 196 Fishmaster with a 175 HP E-Tec and riding on a four wheel trailer. Asked my wife why, as I love my current 180 Superfisherman? About that time Penny started to bark and woke me up.


lol classic....if only all of our dreams were true haha


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

hahaha yeah, that'd be nice


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Got a new Frabill shanty to keep me warm on the ice this winter. Looking forward to targeting some buckeye lake channel cats when the ice gets about 4 inches thick.

Good luck on the catfishing in 2010 guys!


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

alright so im trying to figure out what to do with my $25 gift card from BPS. with that amount of money, what do you guys feel is the best thing i should spend it on


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Should be able to get a new ice rod for that.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If its catfish stuff your interested in, Id get some 5/0 either circle or J hooks, (i like the Gamakatsu's) then I d pick up some bank sinkers ( look like peanut) or some Flat Bank Sinkers ( look like a master lock) in the 3-4-5 Oz models and a quality pack of swivels, youll be all set on the standard bank fishing river rig. If you have any money left over, some nice needle nose pliers and quality scissors for cutting line. Thats what I d do if i was just getting into Ohio River bank fishing for cats. Perhaps me or Fishdealer04 can get you out in our boats one of these days to give you a quick catfish primer. 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just real quick, again be carefull of throwing sinkers more than two ounces on those other two rods. You'll be okay on the white Ugly Stick, but the others I think you'll have problems w/ casting more than 2 ounces, for sure more than 3. (Just a heads up)


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

got a co pilot for my minn kota installed it today seems like the best thing since sliced bread! I wonder how far away I could use it from???


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good point Mellon, if your careful, you can side sling a lot of weight but do it carefully, rod tips dont compete with a quarter pount of weight very well. 

Catpro, ( Chad, right?) yeah, I was hoping to get the 150 dollar Co Pilot add on ( to my existing V2 MK) for christmas but am still working on the boat so it will have to wait a few more weeks before I get that, I am REALLY looking forward to having the Wireless on the trolling motor for drifting!! Damm, I really need to quit talking about fishing but as I write this, were in a Winter storm warning mode, snow has started and calling for 3-4" overnight. I havent been out in almost a month now. 

Salmonid


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Good point Mellon, if your careful, you can side sling a lot of weight but do it carefully, rod tips dont compete with a quarter pount of weight very well.
> 
> Catpro, ( Chad, right?) yeah, I was hoping to get the 150 dollar Co Pilot add on ( to my existing V2 MK) for christmas but am still working on the boat so it will have to wait a few more weeks before I get that, I am REALLY looking forward to having the Wireless on the trolling motor for drifting!! Damm, I really need to quit talking about fishing but as I write this, were in a Winter storm warning mode, snow has started and calling for 3-4" overnight. I havent been out in almost a month now.
> 
> Salmonid


yes chad is right hopefully I get to meet a lot of you guys at some of the catfishing tournaments our local northeast ohio one looks like it went under so we will be branching out fishing different parts of ohio and more national tournaments.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

next time i hit up bass pro i'll for sure pick all that stuff up, thanks fellas. cant wait to possibly get out on the water with you guys.


----------

